# Honk, If You Like Geese!



## Meanderer (Aug 4, 2017)

The geese have been stopping in the fields,daily, for a "layover".  I enjoy seeing them wheeling through the sky.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 4, 2017)

Honk, Honk!  I love geese, their droppings...not so much.   Picture I took locally in '13.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 4, 2017)

Ian & Sylvia - Wild Geese


----------



## Timetrvlr (Aug 4, 2017)

On the street where we live. The crows had a nest in the trees near here and were seeing the intruders off.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 4, 2017)

They are a nuisance where I live.  The golf course is their favorite stamping grounds.  

Anywhere where the grass is cut low and water is nearby is where they hang out and they make a terrible mess and it's not sanitary because people track it on their shoes.

The local hospital had to do something about it.  I don't know what they did but the geese are gone.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 4, 2017)

How to make SNOW CREAM to the CALL OF THE WILD GEESE by Bill Brinsfield.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 4, 2017)

Print of Original Watercolor Painting, Titled: "Something Told the Wild Goose" by Jessica Buhman


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 4, 2017)

I like to watch the geese also. They sure can make a mess of the beaches around the lakes by us. The water along the shore can be pretty bad. A couple of times they shut down the public beach so they could clean up. Once they tried noise makers. It worked for a little while but I think they got use to it.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 4, 2017)

Meanderer said:


>


You force me to tell a geese story.  If the Beatles were named after birds instead of insects their hit song would have been:  "Give Geese a Chance".


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 4, 2017)

Uncontrolable said:


> You force me to tell a geese story.  If the Beatles were named after birds instead of insects their hit song would have been:  "Give Geese a Chance".


Smashing observation!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 4, 2017)

Leadership Lessons from Geese  by Joel Garfinkle






"As leaders, we can learn a lot from the goose. Geese are intriguing creatures and while considered 
pests in certain situations, they also have an incredibly strong sense of family and group loyalty. Probably one of the most phenomenal geese facts is that their desire to return to their birth place every year is so strong that they will often fly up to 3,000 miles to get there".


"As you consider these fascinating facts, think about how you could apply these lessons to incorporate a bit of goose behavior into developing leadership skills to create your own style".


"Fact 1: As each goose flaps its wings, it creates an uplift for the birds that follow. By flying in V formation, the whole flock adds 71% greater flying range than if each bird flew alone.
Lesson: People who share a common direction and sense of community can get where they are going quicker and easier, because they are traveling on the thrust of one another".


"Fact 2: When a goose falls out of formation, it suddenly feels the drag and resistance of flying alone. It quickly moves back into formation to take advantage of the lifting power of the bird immediately in front of it.
Lesson: If we have as much sense as a goose, we stay in formation with those headed where we want to go. We are willing to accept their help, and we give our help to others".


"Fact 3: When the lead goose tires, it rotates back into the formation and another goose flies to the point position.
Lesson: It pays to take turns doing the hard tasks and sharing leadership. As with geese, people are interdependent on each other’s skills, capabilities, and unique arrangement of gifts, talents, or resources".


"Fact 4: The geese flying in formation honk to encourage those in front to keep up their speed.
Lesson: We need to make sure our honking is encouraging. In groups where there is encouragement, the production is greater. The power of encouragement (to stand by one’s heart or core values and encourage the heart and core of others) is the quality of honking we seek".


"Fact 5: When a goose gets sick, wounded, or shot down, two geese drop out of formation and follow it down to help or protect it. They stay with it until it dies or is able to fly again. Then they launch out with another formation or catch up with the flock.
Lesson: If we have as much sense as geese, we will stand by each other in difficult times as well as when we are strong".

(This was transcribed from a speech given by Angeles Arrien at the 1991 Organizational Development Network, based on the work of Milton Olson).


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 4, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> Leadership Lessons from Geese  by Joel Garfinkle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love hearing about the intelligence of animals.  Too often animal intelligence is compared to humans.  Humans are usually put at the top of the evolution scale. Yet evolution is about survival.  If survival is the main measure humans fall far behind.  Bacteria have lived maybe billions of years.  Dogs are smart enough to read our expressions.  They put on special faces for us.  Like the face with that longing, very lovable look that is telling you to give them a treat.  You get the picture.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 4, 2017)

Meanderer,  Thanks for the info on geese.  Seems they are faithful to one another.  Very interesting.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 4, 2017)

Most of my observations of geese, have been from a distance.  We live near a dairy farm, and have fields of crops all around us.  It is funny to watch them cross the road. to join other groups of geese, for the next course.  While they feed, it always seems that some have sentry duty, and keep their heads up and necks straight, as they look around.  I find it magical, to be out in our yard, in the early morning or on a quiet evening and hear them honking, loudly and see them as they fly low overhead, on their way....


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 4, 2017)

Yes, Interesting thread.........thanks Meanderer


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 4, 2017)

HONK, HONK, HONK!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 4, 2017)

(Ibises in flight)


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 4, 2017)

That was amazing Meanderer! I never those flying facts about geese. Beautiful video with a beautiful message. Thanks!


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 4, 2017)

Nice video.  People need to respect all living things.  I like what Native American believe.  They believe all things are sacred and should be given the greatest respect.  In our sweat lodge, if we found an insect inside the lodge we would pick it up and sit it safely out side.  Killing anything was not allowed in ceremony.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 4, 2017)

No geese were harmed in the making of this thread.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 4, 2017)

Good Question.....


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 4, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> Good Question.....


Nice.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 5, 2017)

KATE RUSBY - THE WILD GOOSE


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 5, 2017)

Man and Goose: A Love Story


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 5, 2017)

I like the picture where they are just taking off.  They appear as if they were already in a V formation and just took off that way.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 5, 2017)

I like the picture where they are just taking off.  They appear as if they were already in a V formation and just took off that way.
Somehow I thought the geese would be more aggressive.  Perhaps not, unless they are protecting their nests.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 5, 2017)

RadishRose said:


>



That was beautiful.  Did you notice they flew over to you in a V formation?  You were doing what a naturalist does.  You were taking video notes.  If you loved what you were doing then, perhaps you should attend college to become a naturalist.  I took a bird watching class in college.  As a project I had to study a bird of my choosing.  I decided to study Robins.  It was spring, they were nesting.  I noticed that the male would search for food and bring it back to the female.  The female only left the nest once in a while.  For the short time she was gone the male just stood by the nest.  Robins occasionally hop instead of running.  I could not figure out why unless they altered their hunting patterns.  I always tell my children to follow their heart.  You cannot go wrong that way because you will always be doing what you love.  By what I saw you already have the skills of a film maker.  Sea how many of your classes you can make films for as study projects.  I think you may get good grades.  On the other hand I have not been in school for eons.  In this case, trust your gut.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 5, 2017)

Yes, this one could be a painting.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 5, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> Follow the Wild Geese Home - Ted Christopher


I am Irish by ancestry.  Have always wanted to see Ireland.  I even thought I would like to live there.  Nice song and visual.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 5, 2017)

Jim Reid- The Greylag Geese, The Wild Geese (Norland Wind)


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Steve LS (Aug 10, 2017)

I didn't read all the posts past the first page.
In New Jersey Canada Geese are pests.
You can't walk through a park or near a lake without zig zagging a goose poop mine field.

I'm not a hunter, I've never harmed another living thing larger than a bug, but I'd endorse a year round hunting season on these geese.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 11, 2017)

Steve LS said:


> I didn't read all the posts past the first page.
> In New Jersey Canada Geese are pests.
> You can't walk through a park or near a lake without zig zagging a goose poop mine field.
> 
> I'm not a hunter, I've never harmed another living thing larger than a bug, but I'd endorse a year round hunting season on these geese.



I'm with you.  If they would stay where they are supposed to it wouldn't be so bad.

At our hospital here, they have ponds.  The geese now know they are safe there.  Goose poop all over the sidewalks and is tracked in on the shoes of those working there.

A hospital is supposed to be a sanitary place, not a wildlife refuge.  Of course you can't touch them, they are a protected species.  Such nonsense should not be tolerated.  Humans come first.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 11, 2017)

I love the sounds they make.   Around here I've never seen more than maybe 10-20 in a group at once flying formation. If the group gets too big, it becomes just a mass of noise. I like the smaller groups, because you can pick out the individual sounds.  Audio clip:


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 11, 2017)

Steve LS said:


> I didn't read all the posts past the first page.
> In New Jersey Canada Geese are pests.
> You can't walk through a park or near a lake without zig zagging a goose poop mine field.
> 
> I'm not a hunter, I've never harmed another living thing larger than a bug, but I'd endorse a year round hunting season on these geese.


This thread is pretty much a light hearted look at geese, not a hot topic type thread.  Thanks for stopping by, no need to honk.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 11, 2017)

Snow goose


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 14, 2017)

Gordon Goose: Risky Life! / Funny animated short film


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Camper6 (Aug 15, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> This thread is pretty much a light hearted look at geese, not a hot topic type thread.  Thanks for stopping by, no need to honk.



Negative comments on this thread are not welcome.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 15, 2017)

What a cutie, SB!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 15, 2017)

The other day I heard their honking, although I didn't see them.  It's only mid August. Does this mean an early winter?


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 15, 2017)

HOW BIRDS PREDICT WEATHER





When domestic geese walk east and fly west, expect cold weather.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 15, 2017)

Danish Spotted Geese


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 16, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


>



So THAT's what the "V" in V Formation stands for!


----------



## Falcon (Aug 16, 2017)

What's the difference between a snake and a goose?

One is an asp in the grass.

The other is a grasp in the  ass.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 17, 2017)

Street art


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 18, 2017)

I like that street art, Nancy!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 18, 2017)

Montreal Artist, Roadsworth


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 24, 2017)

What Exactly Is a “Wild Goose Chase”?

Meaning: A hopeless quest

"Originally, a 'wild goose chase' was a horse race [originating in the 16th century], in which a leading rider would head off into a field and make an especially challenging, winding course through the surrounding land. A second rider would then have to follow, retracing the first rider's steps exactly and copying his every twist and turn, no matter how difficult, as they chased after him. A third rider would then set out after the second, and then a fourth and so on, until an entire group of of riders was tracking one another through the countryside, all retracing the leader’s steps.

This method of horse racing—which was perhaps originally used as a means of challenging younger or less experienced riders’ horsemanship—became known as a 'wild goose chase,' as each rider in the group precisely follows the one in front, just as a flock ... of geese neatly follow one another in a V shape in the sky.  A wild goose chase featured an evasive leader, trying to trick everyone. No one knew what move was coming next, so it was impossible to prepare.   

What has long been credited as the earliest written record of a wild goose chase came from William Shakespeare’s _Romeo and Juliet_:

Mercutio: '_Nay, if our wits run the wild-goose chase, I am done, for thou hast more of the wild-goose in one of thy wits than, I am sure, I have in my whole five.' _

Mercutio is complaining about losing a battle of wits to Romeo, while they wander the streets of Verona waiting to meet with Juliet’s nurse. Because this was thought of as the phrase’s earliest written record, the origin of the wild goose chase has long been credited to Shakespeare and merely chalked up to just another of his many literary inventions. But in fact it’s more likely that Shakespeare was playing on an already established term—a term that has its roots ... in hunting with horses."


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Katybug (Aug 25, 2017)

It's fun going to the lake to feed them with little ones, but those who live around them loathe it.

Great thread!!!!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 27, 2017)

Click on link to enlarge fine print


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 27, 2017)

This is interesting, Meanderer, The sidebar in the enlargement states-

"Narrative description:                                                                                                                                American Revolution, peace negotiations. Charles  Fox wished to acknowledge American independence immediately, while  Shelburne wanted to wait and use it as a tool to bargain with France.  Fox was accused of excess sympathy for America. Images include: Charles  Fox as a fox; Fox's supporters as geese; British ships. "


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 27, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> This is interesting, Meanderer, The sidebar in the enlargement states-
> 
> "Narrative description:                                                                                                                                American Revolution, peace negotiations. Charles  Fox wished to acknowledge American independence immediately, while  Shelburne wanted to wait and use it as a tool to bargain with France.  Fox was accused of excess sympathy for America. Images include: Charles  Fox as a fox; Fox's supporters as geese; British ships. "


Thanks, Rose!  I liked the image,initially, and later saw that there is a deeper story.  See link for Charles James Fox BRITISH POLITICIAN


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 27, 2017)

I was unaware of this Mr. Fox, but having read your link I see he had quite a career and admired freedom. I wonder why he had to marry his wife in secret though. Thanks, Meanderer.


----------



## Greyson (Aug 27, 2017)

Keep in step ...


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 27, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> I was unaware of this Mr. Fox, but having read your link I see he had quite a career and admired freedom. I wonder why he had to marry his wife in secret though. Thanks, Meanderer.


Rose, here's a link on Elizabeth Armistead.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 27, 2017)

How cute that little band is, Greyson.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 27, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> Rose, here's a link on Elizabeth Armistead.



She certainly got around! It was nice to see however, she ended up being a very nice and benevolent lady. Thanks. (I couldn't open your link, so I just went to Wikipedia)


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 1, 2017)

Oops!  I didn't realize this poem was a repeat of the songconfused in #82. 

(deleted)


----------



## Greyson (Sep 2, 2017)

Mr. Fox fox off ...


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 4, 2017)

_I think we're going to need a bigger nest, Dear. (May, 2010)_

_"This Canada goose has been left in charge of 40 goslings on the Thames in Reading, with only one helper to lend a wing.  Although so-called geese 'creches' - where the offspring of different parents get mixed up - are fairly common, experts say this is one of the largest and most understaffed they have seen."  _(I count more than 40)


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 5, 2017)

"Bosco" the Wild Goose Chaser


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 5, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> "Bosco" the Wild Goose Chaser


Cool!  Only $2,895.00, but shipping is free.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 5, 2017)

Uh oh!!!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 5, 2017)

HAHA! Meals on Wheels!nthego:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Greyson (Sep 5, 2017)

This must be a 'Goose Whisperer'


----------



## Greyson (Sep 8, 2017)

On the bus ;


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 8, 2017)

Eliza's pet goose Samantha in _Friendly Persuasion_ (1957)

_Left to right_: William Wyler, goose handler(?), Samantha, Dorothy McGuire, Anthony Perkins.






Film Clip


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 15, 2017)

The Mother Goose House, Hazard, Kentucky.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2017)

Richard Michael "*Goose*" Gossage is a former Major  League Baseball right-handed relief pitcher.  I had a mad crush on him  when he played for the Yankees.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 17, 2017)

Bill Lishman flights with geese
Lishman was the first human to lead birds in the air and lead birds on their first migration with an ultralight aircraft.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 18, 2017)

Wonderful videos, thanks!


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 18, 2017)

Hope this hasnt been posted already.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 20, 2017)

Weeder Geese
Geese walking along rows of cotton plants pecking out the weeds and insects, Jonesboro, Arkansas, 1947 (silent)


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 23, 2017)

Women plucking geese - Max Liebermann


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 24, 2017)

Kulning - How to call a wild swan with traditional Swedish singing.

"This way of singing is called kulning, it's an old nordic tradition. It was used by women to call in the cattle and to communicate over big distances in the forest and mountains. Cows and cats use to react by being curios when I call but I have never seen a swan react before".


----------



## Lara (Oct 3, 2017)

Well, okay maybe not exactly a goose but close enough for entertainment value


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2017)

@Lara


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 3, 2017)

Swan upping!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2017)

While visiting former friends some years back in OK and before I knew that swans can attack and be quite viscous, we went to a picnic at a lake that had a few swans visit often.

There was a big one swimming quite near the shore. Finally it got so hot, I had to take a dip. While I was backstroking and side stroking, this creature came up and swam beside me. I amazed!  It was such a thrill to be so close to it.

Friends began calling and gesturing to me to come back to shore, so when I did they said I was lucky that swan must have gotten used to a lot of people visiting there.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2017)

That is so stinkin' cute I can't stand it!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 3, 2017)

*Google Maps shows goose trying to swim in Boise State's blue turf
*
"For the millionth time, it's not a lake, dude"


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 7, 2017)

I picked up a duck decoy at GW the other day, to decorate our log cabin room, and it made me think about goose decoys.nthego:


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## 911 (Oct 10, 2017)

Yeah, I like geese, especially if they have been in a slow cooker overnight.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 14, 2017)

That is so cool, Meanderer!


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 14, 2017)

Chicken egg versus goose egg


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 14, 2017)

Don't tell me, let me guess!

The big one is the chicken egg, right?  layful:


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 14, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Don't tell me, let me guess!
> 
> The big one is the chicken egg, right? layful:



LOL, RR, your older post ...



RadishRose said:


> View attachment 42132
> Richard Michael "*Goose*" Gossage is a former Major  League Baseball right-handed relief pitcher.  I had a mad crush on him  when he played for the Yankees.


... reminded me, there was another old timer "Goose" baseball player.

  Leon Allen "Goose" Goslin






(Just wanted to insure the completeness of this topic. layful


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 15, 2017)

:lol: ... Poor Gertie


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## fishmounter (Oct 18, 2017)

I love all waterfowl.  When I go over to my nearby park to fish, there's always geese and ducks that know me because I feed them with seed (never bread, which is really bad for birds and the lake too.)  There are some Toulouse Geese and some domestic whites, and a few Canadian Geese depending on the time of  year.  I have saved several geese and ducks that had fishing line wrapped around their legs.  Actually my favorite birds at the park are the very friendly and quiet Muscovy Ducks.  They come right up to me if I sit down.  And they don't quack.. only a kind of hissing noise.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 18, 2017)

Thanks fishmounter! Here's a Muscovy duck & ducklings.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 18, 2017)

1958 wild goose vintage print


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 24, 2017)

CRY OF THE WILD GOOSE - Tennessee Ernie Ford


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 28, 2017)

Lucky ducks!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 28, 2017)

Oh that Duck Hotel is just so adorable!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 5, 2017)

Orinoco Goose


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 13, 2017)

10,000 snow gees on Lake Massawippi in Ayer's Cliff, Quebec, Canada take off together.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 13, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> 10,000 snow gees on Lake Massawippi in Ayer's Cliff, Quebec, Canada take off together.


I wonder how they know that there were 10,000?  ....or was it an "educated geese"?


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 17, 2017)

Wild Geese that Fly


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 28, 2017)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 29, 2017)

Mild Goose Chase.....


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 3, 2017)

The Snow Goose -2013- (Camel)


----------



## fishmounter (Dec 3, 2017)

[FONT=system-ui, -apple-system, BlinkMacSystemFont, .SFNSText-Regular, sans-serif]This morning while fishing at my nearby local park, a lady, a 100 yards or so down the shoreline called to me to help her. She had captured a Canadian Goose that had a bunch of fishing line wrapped around one of it's legs. It was so bad that it had started to cut into the leg. Leslie, as I found out was her name, (another senior ex hippie),  ask me to carefully cut loose the line as she lovingly held and comforted the big bird. I got all the line off and put it in my pocket so no other animals could get tangled with it. Leslie said she walks around the lake almost every morning to pick up trash and feed all the different waterfowl (birdseed, not bread or tortillas which is terrible for the birds) and to tries and catch any birds that have line wrapped on their legs. Since retiring recently, I fish there all the time now and I too have caught and helped various ducks, mostly Mallards and Muskovys and a couple Canadian Geese that had their legs badly wrapped with fishing lines.  It was great morning to meet this concerned and very nice person.[/FONT]


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 5, 2017)

Geese singing Kum Bah Ya....?


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 3, 2018)

I know this is an old thread, but I have to say that Canada Geese are the worst pests we have in the greater Chicago area. They stay all year, in huge numbers, fouling thousands of ponds with their e-coli excrement, and are considered to be giant, flying rats. I wish they could all be shot, then use them to feed the hungry which would be the only thing they could possible be good for. They are an environmental disaster.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 4, 2018)

Thank,retiredtraveler, for sharing your opinion.  You are not alone, in your dislike of geese.  This thread caters to people who choose to "Give Geese A Chance".  Imagine...an old thread in a Senior forum!!nthego:


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 9, 2018)

What an amazing video, SB!  Thank you!nthego:nthego:nthego:nthego:nthego:


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 29, 2018)

Go Tell Aunt Rhody,  Jesse Fergsuson


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Jan 29, 2018)

Honk! I love geese. Not long necked geese particularly; but the shorter necked fat ones. I do not know the breed names. I have fond memories of feeding the geese in Elm Park as a child.


----------



## oldman (Jan 31, 2018)

Geese are fine on the ground. You wouldn't want to be flying in a passenger jet and have a few, or even one ingested by your engines, would you? Ask Sully, he will tell you that it's an experience when it happens.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 31, 2018)

Bird strikes serious danger since Wright Brothers

"The first reported bird strike occurred in 1905 when Orville Wright struck a bird over an Ohio cornfield. The press kit of “Bird Strike Committee USA” online relates the early history of bird strikes".


----------



## oldman (Jan 31, 2018)

I can remember when we took off from San Diego in the spring and there was an enormous amount of seagulls right along the shoreline where I was making my turn to land at the airport. I knew almost immediately that had I continued my course that I would probably go through the flock, so I quickly radioed the ATC's that I was climbing NOW! We went into a steep climb to avoid the birds while also scaring some of the passengers. After we had leveled off, we had to do a go around, so I had the F/O make an announcement letting the passengers know that we had to take evasive action, rather than risk ingesting any birds and maybe having to make an emergency landing. As the passengers exited the plane after landing, some of them thanked us for being alert and quick thinking. I felt very good about the decision we made and we also did not have to make an NTSB report.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## oldman (Jan 31, 2018)

Meanderer said:


>




Funny, but maybe true.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 2, 2018)

KATE RUSBY - THE WILD GOOSE


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 11, 2018)

the Blue Danube - Waltz of the Geese


----------



## Robusta (Feb 11, 2018)

Hate geese with a passion.  My grandparents kept a few.  Meanest critters on the farm.  They would hang around the calf pen and attack any child that came near.  They respected the adults,and I learned to become very assertive with them.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 11, 2018)

Fly Away Home Trailer [HD]


----------



## oldman (Feb 11, 2018)

Over the many years That I had been a pilot, I can remember on several occasions reading in our union magazine about accidents and emergency landings caused by planes having their engines ingest geese and gulls. In some cases, passengers lost their life, but I believe thinking back that most of those accidents were caused outside the U.S. 

It was about 12-15 years ago that I first tasted Canadian Goose. It had been slow cooked and was brought in to the crew lounge by a pilot from Air Canada. When I first tasted it, I really wasn't awed by it, but I think that was because I was expecting the worse, so it may have been psychological. As I took a few more bites, I have to admit that it wasn't all that bad and was certainly better tasting than I had expected. In fact, I wouldn't mind having some again, but I don't think that I could get my wife to prepare it.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 11, 2018)

The Noble Goose and its Many Uses by Man Over the Centuries


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 11, 2018)

oldman said:


> I can remember when we took off from San Diego in the spring and there was an enormous amount of seagulls right along the shoreline where I was making my turn to land at the airport. I knew almost immediately that had I continued my course that I would probably go through the flock, so I quickly radioed the ATC's that I was climbing NOW! We went into a steep climb to avoid the birds while also scaring some of the passengers. After we had leveled off, we had to do a go around, so I had the F/O make an announcement letting the passengers know that we had to take evasive action, rather than risk ingesting any birds and maybe having to make an emergency landing. As the passengers exited the plane after landing, some of them thanked us for being alert and quick thinking. I felt very good about the decision we made and we also did not have to make an NTSB report.



Where I live the seagulls are bad. Many methods have been tried to scare them off.  Of course they are protected so you can't poison them or shoot them or anything like that.

The present method is to send dogs out to chase them off the runway before take offs.  Also a falconer has been hired.

Is there any way I can unhonk?


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 12, 2018)

The Diary of a Goose Girl, by Kate Douglas Smith Wiggin


----------



## oldman (Feb 12, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Where I live the seagulls are bad. Many methods have been tried to scare them off.  Of course they are protected so you can't poison them or shoot them or anything like that.
> 
> The present method is to send dogs out to chase them off the runway before take offs.  Also a falconer has been hired.
> 
> Is there any way I can unhonk?



Down in Houston, the airport and United Airlines have done a combined effort of getting rid of all birds around the airport by putting out poison corn. It's not a good site to watch, but has been effective. 

*Careful: NOT FOR THE FAINT OF HEART!!*


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 12, 2018)

It's understandable that not everyone likes geese.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 12, 2018)

HA,HA!Rose!


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 12, 2018)

Whew, so Benny Gooseman is undergoing repairs it sounds like. But what happened to the other 21 honkers?


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 12, 2018)

....maybe they were traded?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 13, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> ....maybe they were traded?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Seeker (Feb 24, 2018)

Honk!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 24, 2018)

Beauties, Seeker!


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 25, 2018)

Napping goslings


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 26, 2018)

In Korean culture, the groom is supposed to bring wooden ducks (it used to be live geese/duck back the day) to the bride's parents, asking permission to marry their daughter.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 1, 2018)

Goose fair in Nottingham


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 6, 2018)

Honk Honk!






The guy drumming at the end of the line looks like Gordon Ramsay, Yes?


----------



## James (Mar 6, 2018)

Just to be a Debbie Downer, One of our officers nearly died after striking one. 

https://www.thestar.com/news/gta/20...but-you-wont-catch-him-sitting-at-a-desk.html


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 6, 2018)

You've succeeded, Debbie. Very sorry to hear this.
I knew someone who almost died after hitting a deer.


----------



## James (Mar 6, 2018)

Natures great until we get in the way.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 28, 2018)

Goose eggs!


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 31, 2018)

CRY OF THE WILD GOOSE - Tennessee Ernie Ford


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 11, 2018)

Gordon Goose: Weekend!


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 26, 2018)

*Crow & Goose Bird Mood Art*


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (May 3, 2018)

Viking child's toy


----------



## Meanderer (May 3, 2018)

Animals shared Viking homes with Viking families. This woman is looking after her geese.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 15, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (May 27, 2018)

Miss Goose Herder - 1968

_"Various shots in the Dutch town of Coevorden of an annual event to find the best girl geese herder of the village. The girls, dressed in traditional costume and clogs, drive the geese through cobbled streets, passing crowds and judges.  ..."_


----------



## Pam (May 28, 2018)

Jump for life....


----------



## NancyNGA (May 29, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 15, 2018)

https://www.investors.com/news/canada-goose-earnings-sales-top-stock-soars/

*Canada Goose* (GOOS),  a maker of $1,000 luxury parkas and winter wear, reported a surprise  fiscal fourth-quarter profit as revenue crushed expectations.

Amazon, $952.72


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 16, 2018)

The Adventure of the Blue Carbuncle


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 25, 2018)

Jim Reid - I Saw The Wild Geese Flee


----------



## justfred (Jun 25, 2018)

The Canada Goose was my late wife's favorite bird. Not far from where I live is a large man made lake and the geese nest here every year. My wife would take bird feed and hand feed them and they got to know her. We would send off for a Canada Goose calendar every year. Her favorite film was "Fly Away Home" and it brought tears to her eyes whenever we viewed it She has a picture of a Canada Goose etched on her memorial seat. Now every time a flock of these Geese fly overhead I think of her


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 4, 2018)

justfred said:


> The Canada Goose was my late wife's favorite bird. Not far from where I live is a large man made lake and the geese nest here every year. My wife would take bird feed and hand feed them and they got to know her. We would send off for a Canada Goose calendar every year. Her favorite film was "Fly Away Home" and it brought tears to her eyes whenever we viewed it She has a picture of a Canada Goose etched on her memorial seat. Now every time a flock of these Geese fly overhead I think of her



Thanks for sharing your Memories, Fred!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 5, 2018)

Mama Goose arrives at about 1:45.


----------



## Ferocious (Jul 6, 2018)

When geese are sitting on their eggs, beware the protective ganders, they will take a piece out of you if you get too close to the Mums and eggs.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2018)

Reeds and Wild Geese - Lin Fengmian


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 8, 2018)

Sebastapol gander


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 30, 2018)

_*Faster than a speeding Pullet*_


----------



## dkay (Jul 30, 2018)

The Canadian geese used to be a migratory bird here but now they have taken up permanent residence. It has become so bad that the parks and apartments with small lakes have posted notices not to feed them. I think our winters here have been a lot milder and the geese are confused. It's become like a tropical paradise for them year round. Some snow and cold but not so much that they want to leave. There is goose poop everywhere: parking lot, on the sidewalks, on people's patios, all over the parks.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 30, 2018)

Flying high!


----------



## Lara (Aug 1, 2018)

"Crime is becoming increasingly organized " it says


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 3, 2018)

Pat Holscher, “Geese Headed South”


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 3, 2018)

Awoke to a light rain falling, and the geese, gleaning.


----------



## connect1 (Aug 5, 2018)

Honk!

I stopped a couple of days ago for a large group of geese crossing the road.
They took their sweet time crossing too, lol.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Ferocious (Aug 6, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> Awoke to a light rain falling, and the geese, gleaning.
> View attachment 54516




"It's just over the next hill you said Gertie, then it was the next and then the next.................WHERE IS THE BUS STOP GERT?"


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 12, 2018)

Honk


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 16, 2018)

To Pastures New  -James Guthrie (1883)


----------



## Pappy (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## dkay (Aug 21, 2018)

Canadian Goose family at my apartment earlier this summer


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 21, 2018)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 55443



Hilarious!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 6, 2018)

wild geese among reeds by zou lvsheng


----------



## Pappy (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 2, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 57460



The CEO of Aflac?


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 2, 2018)

Hahaha, I bet he is!


----------



## Falcon (Oct 2, 2018)

What's  the difference  between  a  snake  and  a   goose? 

A snake  is an asp in the grass.

A goose  is  a  grasp  in   the ass.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 2, 2018)

Falcon!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (Oct 8, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 57660


I love how your mind works. :laugh:


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 8, 2018)

Second hand goose


----------



## connect1 (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 28, 2018)

connect1 said:


>



By gum, it's true!'

" This proverb has nothing to do with the pitch of a goose’s honk, but  rather the altitude of its flight. If the goose “honks high” — or is  flying at high altitude, it’s an indication of high barometric pressure,  and therefore good weather. If it’s flying lower in the sky, barometric  pressure is low, and poor weather is foretold. This is because geese  are incredibly adept at flying with optimum air density. When air  pressure is high, that optimum level is high in the sky, and the reverse  is true for low pressure."

https://www.artofmanliness.com/articles/22-old-weather-proverbs-that-are-actually-true/


----------



## connect1 (Oct 28, 2018)

Interesting RadishRose :wave:


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 17, 2018)

Hissin' cousins


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Falcon (Nov 17, 2018)

Cute,  Radish.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2018)

Some things we can learn from geese.



> *A sense of a goose*
> 
> Next Autumn, when you see geese heading south for the winter, flying in a  "V" formation, you might consider what science has discovered as to why  they fly that way. As each bird flaps its wings, it creates an uplift  for the bird immediately following. By flying in a "V" formation, the  whole flock adds at least 71 percent greater flying range than if each  bird flew on its own.
> _People who share a common direction and sense of community can get  where they are going more quickly and easily, because they are  travelling on the thrust of one another.
> ...


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2018)

SB, what a great post!


----------



## rgp (Nov 26, 2018)

Falcon said:


> What's  the difference  between  a  snake  and  a   goose?
> 
> A snake  is an asp in the grass.
> 
> A goose  is  a  grasp  in   the ass.





 The whole story is just too long to tell but....40+ yrs/ago....rowing down the Platte river in Michigan, just the girlfriend & I. Suddenly a goose landed on the water next to our boat......apparently he just saw something in me that he did not like. He latched on to my butt & would not let go....it hurts like all hell, I didn't have the heart to hit him with the oar, the girlfriend is laughing so hard while still rowing .....we're just going in circles, I'm still fighting with the goose, she keeps laughing....finally another canoe'r rowed close, and started banging on the side of the canoe , and the damn thing let go. I did not know that bruises could be that many colors.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2018)

Lol !


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 28, 2018)

A couple in Florida adopted Gator and made him some custom sandals to protect his flappy feet from the heat of the floor.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2018)

Today I was walking my dog on a long leash in a local state park.  It was lightly snowing and around 14 degrees, so we were the only ones there.  On the way back we came across a Canadian goose lying in the weeds by the edge of an empty parking lot.  We were both surprised to see it there, and I tightened my dog's leash....but he's friendly and would have never hurt the goose.  Anyway, we were very close to it and it didn't get up, which would be expected.  It was alive and moving its head, but that's about it.

We finished our walk and I drove over to the park office, since I wasn't able to contact a human being by phone.  I reported the goose, that I assumed must have been injured and told them the exact location.  The rangers were all in a meeting at the time, but the lady who worked there assured me that she would tell them when their meeting was over and have someone go and check on the goose to see if it was okay or needed some type of assistance.  

I told the woman that with the frigid weather and cold, biting blustery winds, it would be cruel to just leave the goose there if it was injured.  If a stray dog didn't attack it, a coyote might.  They're pretty good about seeing after the wildlife there, so hopefully the goose is in good hands. Even if the goose was injured so badly that they had to euthanize, it's better than suffering and dying slowly in the cold like that.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 1, 2019)

You were an angel of mercy, SB, by making that call and effort to send aid to that downed flyer!  Let's hope for the best!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 15, 2019)

RARE GERTIE THE GOOSE 1950S RIDING TOY


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## chic (Mar 21, 2019)

I took this pic as there are tons of geese where I live and I really do enjoy them.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 21, 2019)

Lovely photo, Chic.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## danielk (Apr 11, 2019)

Used to love geese until we got a pond. When they're at the park or anywhere outdoors they're gorgeous but if they land in my yard, I cringe.  Was given an alligator head decoy by my brother-in-law that floats around and looks like there's a real gator in the pond and it worked like a charm. Problem solved. I guess that is unless someday a group of geese like these decide to land:


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 11, 2019)

.....or until your "Decoy" attracts a real gator to your pond!


----------



## danielk (Apr 12, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> .....or until your "Decoy" attracts a real gator to your pond!


haha! agreed!


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## win231 (Apr 30, 2019)

The lake near me has a nice walking path around it & hundreds of geese & other birds, including egrets, swans & pelicans.  Some of the geese let me pet them.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Pam (May 6, 2019)

Taken this morning.


----------



## Pam (May 6, 2019)

... and another.


----------



## RadishRose (May 6, 2019)

Beautiful shots, Pam!


----------



## RadishRose (May 6, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (May 25, 2019)




----------



## chic (May 27, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (May 27, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (May 27, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 13, 2019)

Comforting a stray pup.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 17, 2019)

HONK! Geese on the attack!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2019)

Pelicans hanging out with the Canadian Geese.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 30, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Pelicans hanging out with the Canadian Geese.
> 
> View attachment 71457View attachment 71457


A fabulous bird is the Pelican
His throat can hold more than his belly can
I'll be damned if I know how the hell he can!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 1, 2019)

Japanese Nippon Moriage Snow Geese


----------



## 911 (Aug 1, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> Japanese Nippon Moriage Snow Geese



WOW! That’s beautiful


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> A fabulous bird is the Pelican
> His throat can hold more than his belly can
> I'll be damned if I know how the hell he can!




!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 1, 2019)

Picture taken at the end of our campgrounds.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## toffee (Aug 1, 2019)

english geese ==


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 1, 2019)

*LEGO of my Canada Goose and Goslings




*


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 1, 2019)

They are beautiful on the Thanksgiving table.


----------



## win231 (Aug 1, 2019)

One thing that always makes me LOL.
A goose will chase someone & the person will scream & run as if the goose will really cause injury.  If someone does get hurt, it's because they'll trip & fall while they're running away.
Sometimes while I'll be on my walk around the lake, a couple of geese will lower their heads & charge.  They look confused when I just stand there. They might chew on me a little, but they really can't hurt anyone.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 2, 2019)

win231 said:


> One thing that always makes me LOL.
> A goose will chase someone & the person will scream & run as if the goose will really cause injury.  If someone does get hurt, it's because they'll trip & fall while they're running away.
> Sometimes while I'll be on my walk around the lake, a couple of geese will lower their heads & charge.  They look confused when I just stand there. They might chew on me a little, but they really can't hurt anyone.


"They are reported to have been used to guard United States Air Defense Command installations in Germany;  as well as the Scotch Watch at Ballantine's Distillery in Dumbarton, Scotland ; and to protect a police station in Xinjiang, China. "


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 7, 2019)

Greylag Goose Breeding


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 7, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> "They are reported to have been used to guard United States Air Defense Command installations in Germany;  as well as the Scotch Watch at Ballantine's Distillery in Dumbarton, Scotland ; and to protect a police station in Xinjiang, China. "




I believe that!   ... I was chased by a few geese many, many years ago,  when I was very, very  pregnant. ..  Oh, that was scary!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> I believe that!   ... I was chased by a few geese many, many years ago,  when I was very, very  pregnant. ..  Oh, that was scary!


You were lucky to get away, @Bonnie-


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2019)

I want George!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 4, 2019)

Buy, George!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Silverfox (Oct 19, 2019)

Geese are beautiful creatures, but they can lay a mean chomp on your hand or finger if they get the chance.


----------



## 911 (Oct 27, 2019)

I have been told by returning vets from the mid-East that geese make very good emotional support animals.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 27, 2019)

RadishRose said:


>




Looks like they are wearing tiny baseball caps.  Or is that just the way their heads are?


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 28, 2019)

Goose flies into scoreboard at Comerica Park


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 28, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> Looks like they are wearing tiny baseball caps.  Or is that just the way their heads are?


They are Boston Red Sox baseball caps!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 28, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> Goose flies into scoreboard at Comerica Park


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2019)

Meanderer said:


>


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## norman (Nov 4, 2019)

If they tasted like chicken I would like them a lot better.  I did shoot one in season and baked it and it is greasy.  I would guess there are  more geese than people in our country and they use to fly south, now they stay all year.  I had a Goose Down Vest that I purchased when I had money, today I have to settle for two flannel  shirts...same results I stay warm. *  A Goose Joke...Why did the Goose cross the road?  It didn't, it just stood in the middle blocking traffic like a asshole.   sorry.*


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 27, 2020)

Vintage planter, geese marching


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 3, 2020)

Victorian goose


----------



## Pam (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Lvstotrvl (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 3, 2020)

*Honk, If You Like Geese!
.



*


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2020)

Pam said:


> View attachment 93854


This is too funny!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 10, 2020)

Easter Goose Eggs


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 12, 2020)

They blocked the doorway to a local college and attacked students trying to get inside, causing bruises and drawing blood.  Prefer them on the wing, flying away.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 12, 2020)

*Today I Learned: Geese*


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 12, 2020)

the golden years......


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Apr 16, 2020)

I have a funny story, hot off the press.....was out on the deck after lunch taking in the sun, which disappeared again......the sky is full of Canada Geese, standing room only, was sitting there wondering, does anyone ever get pooped on from the sky travellers, just as finished that thought, 5 big plops landed on the deck, one a couple inches from me. I guess my question got answered right from the source. .


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Duster (Apr 16, 2020)

Canada Geese in my yard.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 19, 2020)

Goose tracks!


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 24, 2020)

Birds – Dadey Fine Metal Art


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2020)

The Barnacle Goose

*Barnacle Goose: The Bird That Was Believed to Grow on Trees








*


https://www.amusingplanet.com/2020/03/barnacle-goose-bird-that-was-believed.html


----------



## Meanderer (May 14, 2020)

Life of a Goose


----------



## RadishRose (May 14, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 14, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> The Barnacle Goose
> 
> *Barnacle Goose: The Bird That Was Believed to Grow on Trees
> 
> ...








I can't get over this!


----------



## RadishRose (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (May 25, 2020)

An Astronaut Reared the World’s Highest-Flying Birds
To understand how bar-headed geese cross the Himalayas, the astronaut Jessica Meir had to raise some herself. (2019)


----------



## RadishRose (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (May 29, 2020)

Uber Goose


----------



## RadishRose (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 2, 2020)

Splash dance!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 2, 2020)

Wild goose chase.....


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 15, 2020)

Three Geese, by David Noble 




This photo was taken in 1963. The reinforced concrete with a resin coating has not weathered particularly well since then.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2020)

Goose-Bot  (Link)


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 19, 2020)

That's awesome.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 30, 2020)

*Golden Goose feathers new nest in East Hampton*






*Golden Goose*


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 30, 2020)

Feeding the geese and ducks at a nearby pond several years ago.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2020)

James McCallum/Geese in snow


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2020)

Snow Geese 





_"There must have been hundreds of Snow Geese (maybe even a thousand??)  hovering above the ground. It was like someone came by in a low-flying airplane and dumped out huge pieces of white confetti – and I arrived while all that confetti was still in the air. It was AMAZING. It literally took my breath away". _


----------



## Damaged Goods (Jul 15, 2020)

"Uncle-in-Law" and spouse lived in the wilderness in NW WA just below Canada.  The place featured a large pond and the geese that visited behaved like domestic pets toward the old couple, but honked and screamed at visitors.  Some of them even nipped.

As good as watchdogs.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Jul 15, 2020)

There's a small bay of the Hudson River across from my house (see aerial photo - red circle is my house, yellow is the area the birds congregate). In the spring, Canadian geese get in there. Sometimes their honking gets deafening. I went over last spring and took photographs. Believe me, you have to watch where you step.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Camper6 (Aug 6, 2020)

The local airport hired a trainer with a dog to scare the birds on the runways at take off.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 6, 2020)

Baby gosling


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 6, 2020)

Egyptian goose


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 6, 2020)

*Feeding Bread To Geese*

You’ll often see people feeding bread to geese along with other waterfowl such as ducks and swans. While this is of course done with good intentions, it can actually hurt them. Bread contains little if any nutritional value for waterfowl.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 6, 2020)

*I'm singing in the rain, just singin' in the rain*
_*What a glorious feeling, I'm happy again
I'm laughing at clouds so dark up above
The sun's in my heart and I'm ready for love
Let the stormy clouds chase everyone from the place
Come on with the rain, I've a smile on my face
I walk down the lane with a happy refrain
Just singin', singin' in the rain
Dancing in the rain, I'm happy again
I'm singin' and dancing in the rain*_
*I'm dancing and singin' in the rain *


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 6, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> *Feeding Bread To Geese*
> 
> You’ll often see people feeding bread to geese along with other waterfowl such as ducks and swans. While this is of course done with good intentions, it can actually hurt them. Bread contains little if any nutritional value for waterfowl.
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter to geese.  In and out in half an hour.  They love Kentucky bluegrass cropped down as at the golf courses.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 6, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> It doesn't matter to geese.  In and out in half an hour.  They love Kentucky bluegrass cropped down as at the golf courses.


@Camper6 No wonder they look like they are starving when I arrive to feed them.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 9, 2020)

Egyptian Goose


----------



## Autumn (Aug 9, 2020)

At one point, the Boston Public Gardens were so overrun with Canadian Geese that they were hauling tons of poop off the lawns.  They actually hired dogs, I don't remember the breed, some kind of herding dogs, to drive them away.  It worked...except they relocated to other green spaces in the city, so the issue continues.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 9, 2020)

Not exactly a goose, I know, but I love loons.  I see them at a lake in NH, it's so cute the way they carry their babies around.  At dusk, they start to call out and it sounds so melancholy out on the water.  They just fascinate me.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 14, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 122513


Adorable but they look like ducks, no?


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 14, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Adorable but they look like ducks, no?


I guess they do.  They looked like geese when I posted them early this morn.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 14, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> I guess they do.  They looked like geese when I posted them late last night.


I often can't tell the difference.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 14, 2020)

*Alsatian-Style Roast Goose with Foie Gras & Chestnuts*

*D'Artagnan*  | Yield: 6

Our luxurious Alsatian-style goose recipe is stuffed with ground veal and pork, and foie gras. It is the perfect main course to serve for a holiday or special-occasion dinner.

https://www.dartagnan.com/alsatian-style-roast-goose-with-foie-gras-and-chestnuts-recipe.html


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Camper6 (Oct 2, 2020)

Autumn said:


> At one point, the Boston Public Gardens were so overrun with Canadian Geese that they were hauling tons of poop off the lawns.  They actually hired dogs, I don't remember the breed, some kind of herding dogs, to drive them away.  It worked...except they relocated to other green spaces in the city, so the issue continues.


They will not hang out anywhere where there isn't water nearby.

They love golf courses because the grass is cropped just the way they like it.

I love them when they are flying but I hate them when they land.

They are really agressive if you give them a chance. They will attack you.

But they are migratory and don't hang around all year.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 2, 2020)

_*Untitled Goose Game*_[a] is a 2019 puzzle stealth video game developed by Australian developer House House and published by Panic. 

In the game, players control a goose who bothers the inhabitants of an English village. 

The player must use the goose's abilities to manipulate objects and non-player characters in order to complete specific objectives and progress through the game. 

It was released for Microsoft Windows, macOS, Nintendo Switch, PlayStation 4, and Xbox One.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 2, 2020)

Goose Pals




Unlikely pals, Canada Goose ( Branta canadensis) with Greylag Goose (Anser anser)


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi Neighbor.......


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 3, 2020)

Tim Loh


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 18, 2021)

This past Tuesday, late in the afternoon, I noticed something that seemed odd outside a few fields over!  A group of small black dots in the snow.

An icy squaw was in progress, so visibility was nil.
The Binocs brought them closer, showing a group of grounded geese, bedded in the snow.  I have never seen this before.

I zoomed in with the camera, and snapped a few....

I went out to move some snow, and as I was coming back inside, I heard them honking as the took off on "runway #1"!   Later, over a cup of hot chocolate, I looked out again, aI noticed a single, solitary "black dot" in the snow.  It appeared to be a lone goose, who had "finished the race".


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## SetWave (Mar 11, 2021)

I do like geese but damn they are the meanest birds alive.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 11, 2021)

The geese weren't mean to us when we'd feed them.  Our 2 year old g-daughter (at the time) fed them too.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 11, 2021)

Pilgrim geese are one of the calmest and friendliest breeds of geese.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 11, 2021)

Stand corrected. Now just tell that to the geese I've encountered.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 11, 2021)

ROBOT GOOSE​


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 11, 2021)

I love that!


----------



## bowmore (Mar 11, 2021)

This was taken at Jasper Lodge in Western Canada


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 15, 2021)




----------



## hawkdon (May 15, 2021)

WTH @@@@


----------



## RadishRose (May 15, 2021)

Honk!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 15, 2021)

hawkdon said:


> WTH @@@@


I suppose it's cheaper than flying.


----------



## Keesha (May 15, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 16, 2021)

USS _YMS-328 was refurbished and served as _John Wayne's yacht the Wild Goose from 1962-1979.​




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_YMS-328


----------



## RadishRose (May 16, 2021)

wow built in1943!


----------



## Lara (May 24, 2021)

*Q*uack* H*eads ...by Cheri Christensen


----------



## RadishRose (May 24, 2021)

...and funny too!


----------



## RadishRose (May 24, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 26, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 26, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (May 26, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Jul 4, 2021)

Honk...  honk...  honk...


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 28, 2021)

Honk!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Shero (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 30, 2022)

Winter Geese Photograph by Jessica Jenney


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 30, 2022)

_When you've got all your geese in a row......!_




Geese Lined Up In Straight Line In Front of Tobacco Barn


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Snow74 (Jan 31, 2022)

Camper6 said:


> They are a nuisance where I live.  The golf course is their favorite stamping grounds.
> 
> Anywhere where the grass is cut low and water is nearby is where they hang out and they make a terrible mess and it's not sanitary because people track it on their shoes.
> 
> The local hospital had to do something about it.  I don't know what they did but the geese are gone.


let us kill the geese and keep the golf course!


----------



## Lara (Jan 31, 2022)

Geese Control Solutions​
You do not want to deal with a geese problem on your own, especially with how nasty these birds are prone to being when disturbed. Hiring a professional bird control company can be your best bet to get the whole thing resolved as quickly as possible. The damage caused by birds runs US residents millions of dollars each year and it can cost individuals more than they can afford. This is one reason why we focus on every aspect of bird control and can help you save a lot of money in the long run.

There are several Geese Management Control options that are available.  No Chemicals. No killing. Each control methods have pros and cons and varying expense associated with the method.  It is important to understand that the success of each control method will vary depending upon the implementation time frame and the frequency of treatment.  For example, if a control method is implemented late in the season after the geese have had a chance to establish nesting, the treatment will be less likely to succeed.

Several control options may need to be integrated to manage the geese populations, which can depend upon the time of year, how severe the bird pressure is, property features, and the size of the affected area.

Aviaway develops a bird management program to remedy your specific goose problem.  With over 30 years of designing and installing bird control systems, Aviaway ensures that the bird control program solves your specific bird problem.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 7, 2022)

_"It's Geesecraft!"



_


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 26, 2022)

_Honk If You Love Geese_


----------



## caroln (Jun 26, 2022)

Quick story about my experience with geese:  
I was driving down a country road and came across a flock of geese just standing in the middle of the road.  I stopped, got out of the car to shoo them away and had to run back to my car as they chased me.  Then I made the mistake of honking my horn and they attacked my hubcaps.  They wouldn't go away so I had to s-l-o-w-l-y pull forward until I cleared the flock. 

Moral of the story:  
Don't mess with geese.  Lesson learned.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 26, 2022)

@caroln .....maybe they were a "flight risk"?



*Two Geese Arrested And Put Into Back Of Police Car In Los Angeles*​


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 26, 2022)

_"In the middle of nowhere, a flying geese sculpture. Geese in Flight sculpture was begun in 1998 and completed in 2002. The artist chose to sculpt geese because the birds are significant to North Dakota. They fly through the state every spring and fall, migrating north or south. The geese are enjoyed by bird watchers and hunters alike."_


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 4, 2022)

Wyoming


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 12, 2022)

A little family time is always uplifting......!


----------



## JustDave (Jul 12, 2022)

Out for a country drive I turned into someone's driveway so I could turn around and go home.  A flock of geese came running down the driveway.  I thought it was like my dog greets cars that come to the house.  But they started attacking the car.  I'm happy I didn't get out to greet them.  All I could hear were beaks banging on my car.  After my escape, I stopped to check for damage.  There was none, but I was sure there would be.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 12, 2022)

JustDave said:


> Out for a country drive I turned into someone's driveway so I could turn around and go home.  A flock of geese came running down the driveway.  I thought it was like my dog greets cars that come to the house.  But they started attacking the car.  I'm happy I didn't get out to greet them.  All I could hear were beaks banging on my car.  After my escape, I stopped to check for damage.  There was none, but I was sure there would be.


They were "on the job"!  You're always taking a big chance, when you turn into a strange driveway to "turn around".  Hope ya learned yer lesson.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 12, 2022)

Quite a few years back, there was a veterinarian who had a flock of geese behind a wire fence in front of his home. (his office was in another building on the property).

My first visit, I went up to the fence to chat with the geese, then he called to me to stay away; that they were trained to attack.  Instead of a watch dog, geese wouldn't maim anyone.

Dr George Bitgood was a legend here in Ct. This is one of his car collection.

I don't know where he got his money; he was the cheapest vet in the state. I paid $3.00 to have 2 cats spayed and he kept them 2 days .





​


----------



## caroln (Jul 12, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Quite a few years back, there was a veterinarian who had a flock of geese behind a wire fence in front of his home. (his office was in another building on the property).
> 
> My first visit, I went up to the fence to chat with the geese, then he called to me to stay away; that they were trained to attack.


It's been my experience that geese don't need to be trained to attack!   I believe it's part of their DNA.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 12, 2022)

Chinese goose, or Swan goose


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 29, 2022)

Captain Sully's Minute-by-Minute Description of The Miracle On The Hudson


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 29, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> Captain Sully's Minute-by-Minute Description of The Miracle On The Hudson


I think I remember this.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 29, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


Whose nose what geese will do?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Knight (Aug 4, 2022)

Morning walks include sorting my way thru a flock. Click on pic to expand.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 7, 2022)

As far as I can tell, Will Rodgers never said "I never met a goose, that I didn't like"!




...but he did say:

     “If you feel the urge, don't be afraid to go on a wild goose chase. What do you think wild geese are for anyway?”    

―    Will Rogers


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2022)

_Click where it says" :Watch On You Tube"_


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 7, 2022)

Nope!  I don't like geese.  They crap all over the places I want to walk.  There is just too many of them.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 27, 2022)

Aerial view of a farmer feeding over 6,000 geese at a farm in Jiangsu province, in Sihong, China.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 30, 2022)

back seat drivers


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 30, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> Aerial view of a farmer feeding over 6,000 geese at a farm in Jiangsu province, in Sihong, China.



Oh, what a brave man!!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 19, 2022)

Gorgeous Egyptian Art From 4,600 Years Ago Reveals an Extinct Goose (2021)

"Artwork that had adorned the walls of an Egyptian prince's tomb for more than four millennia has been found to contain images of a bird completely unknown to modern science - until now."

"Although archaeologists have been eyeing the representations of local waterfowl since the fresco's discovery at the dig site of Meidum in 1871, it's taken an evolutionary biologist's clever taxonomic sleuthing to see the birds for what they really were."

"Last year Anthony Romilio from the University of Queensland in Australia took a closer look at the six birds represented in a famous piece known as the Meidum Geese, a 4,600-year-old painting historians describe as "one of the great masterpieces of the Egyptian animal genre". (Read More)


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 19, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> Honk, If You Like Geese!


Tried them, both wild and domestic, cooked a number of different ways.  Can't say I liked it a whole lot, still prefer chicken or turkey.

I'm with @RadishRose I prefer goose vodka to goose meat.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## jimintoronto (Nov 26, 2022)

Some younger Canadian adults call them "cobra chickens " for their aggressive attacks on other birds. Here in the Toronto area the Parks department has hired border collie dogs ( and their handlers ) to scare away the Canada geese, who are not harmed, only chased by the dogs. JimB.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2022)

A nearby town used cut-outs of dogs, driven into the ground at a small pond near the dam where there was a town beach. They worked!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 26, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


_"We, Three Geese......"_


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Llynn (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Wigglestein (Today at 9:55 AM)

Camper6 said:


> They are a nuisance where I live.  The golf course is their favorite stamping grounds.
> 
> Anywhere where the grass is cut low and water is nearby is where they hang out and they make a terrible mess and it's not sanitary because people track it on their shoes.
> 
> The local hospital had to do something about it.  I don't know what they did but the geese are gone.


We hunt and eat our share . They are overpopulated in the US and make a mess in parks and other green spaces. I know that some golf courses use trained border cookies to haze them.  They wear vests that warn golfers not to pet, feed or talk to the dogs.


----------



## caroln (Today at 11:29 AM)

Wigglestein said:


> We hunt and eat our share . They are overpopulated in the US and make a mess in parks and other green spaces. *I know that some golf courses use trained border cookies to haze them. * They wear vests that warn golfers not to pet, feed or talk to the dogs.


Not being a golfer, I don't pretend to know golf terms but I don't understand this sentence at all!  What are trained border cookies and what does haze mean?  I've never heard these terms before.  Just curious.


----------



## BC Flash (Today at 11:40 AM)

I live near a golf course.   My border collie(s) and I walk on the course before it is open for play - the dogs get their exercise and help clear the course of these "pests".


----------



## Nemo2 (Today at 12:14 PM)

BC Flash said:


> My border collie(s) and I walk on the course before it is open for play - the dogs get their exercise and help clear the course of these "pests".


Back when we used to ride bikes along the river, there were Canada Geese all over the paths......bell ringing/shouting didn't perturb them......then I hit on the idea of barking......."Quick, get into the water...there's a _dog_!"


----------

